# support groups Wales



## huwhoney (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi every1,not been on 4 a while or posted since last treatment but have a question- does any1 know of any infertility support groups in Anglesey/Gwynedd area??xxxx


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Just moving you over to the Welsh section ladies, hopefully you might have a better response


Thanks
LV xx


----------

